# Forum > News > Contests >  Giving away a WoW Heart of the Aspects Mount. (Blizzard Store mount)

## Clovian

Hey guys,

I am giving away a Heart of the Aspects mount code. This is a blizzard store mount and costs $25. I originally bought it for myself, but I decided it would be more fun to do a giveaway.
If you are interested in winning, leave a comment on: World of Warcraft Heart of the Aspects Mount Giveaway. - YouTube

I will be randomly drawing a winner next Friday out of a comment on that video. You must be subscribed to win. Good luck

----------


## KuRIoS

sure I would love it.. 
But I am also moving this to the contest forums  :Smile:

----------


## Clovian

Huh, I did not know there was a contest forum. I would love to just give it to you kurious, but that would be unfair! =P

----------


## Vaskebjørnen

subscribed and commented. *crosses fingers* also +rep for this  :Smile: 
/mirrdeful

----------


## #ClumsyWizard

Commented.. Noggtroll.

----------


## Nyarly

That is very nice of you !

Thanks for this and good luck everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stige

Left a comment  :Smile:  An actually good looking mount from store is a suprise  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sephiroth

Subbed, Liked, Favorited, and Commented! GO GO GO !.... ohh and +repped  :Smile:

----------


## WizardTrokair

Subbed, liked, and commented. Hopefully I will win this mount, then you all can see it in my videos.  :Smile: 

Good luck to all that entered. Thanks and +rep to the OP for offering this.

----------


## Confucius

I subscribed and commented under hapkidopanda6. Good luck to everyone! Hope I win so my panda can be flying in style!

----------


## 1337pyro

i am in  :Smile:

----------


## bezerker08

commented and subbed. Thanks for the giveaway, yo

----------


## dj_cRaZy00

Yeah, i'm in too! Thanks and +rep for you

----------


## Reflection

I'm in  :Smile:

----------


## kozzzan

I'm in!
+rep

----------


## HI5

I'm in  :Smile: 

You might also want to specify if we need to only leave a comment as you said here or subscribe like you said in your vid.

~HI5

----------


## apapa

I'm in, thanks for the giveaway  :Smile: 

Repped

----------


## Clovian

> I'm in 
> 
> You might also want to specify if we need to only leave a comment as you said here or subscribe like you said in your vid.
> 
> ~HI5


It says in the original post that you need to be subscribed to win.

----------


## aionic11

I'm in  :Wink:  .

----------


## HI5

> It says in the original post that you need to be subscribed to win.


Ah yes, you're right I just missed it.

----------


## TehVoyager

Subs Farming video Farms subs.

but i can sub for a couple days till he chooses someone other than myself to win the mount  :Smile:

----------


## OverLordErIcH

I'm in *Fingers crossed*

----------


## -Ryuk-

Im in!
+Rep

----------


## Jadd

Who would want this mount? It looks like a lizard you'd find in a garden. Not even a cool lizard. A little bitch lizard.

----------


## Johnnydk

Subbed and commented as mariopartiez. I hope that I will win  :Big Grin: .

----------


## kozzzan

> Who would want this mount? It looks like a lizard you'd find in a garden. Not even a cool lizard. A little bitch lizard.


True, but you get it for freeeeeee

----------


## Confucius

> Who would want this mount? It looks like a lizard you'd find in a garden. Not even a cool lizard. A little bitch lizard.


Excuse me sir, but have you no regard for Chinese culture? Don't make fun of the mount just because you do not find it ascetically appealing.

As you can see this dragon has four claws, in the Zhou dynasty this dragon would be the dragon of the nobles. Later in the Qing dynasty, the five clawed dragon was still the dragon of the emperors, and the four and three clawed dragon were both the dragon of commoners. In my opinion it would have been much cooler had the mount been the five clawed dragon, but this mount being a four clawed dragon is still cool none the less. However it may be a good thing for it not to be a five clawed dragon, those who used its image and were not the Emperor were put to death!

This is a very exciting mount, good luck to whoever wants it!

----------


## Synrithh

The panda has spoken!

None the less, I have entered the competition if it's still possible to do! (It's still friday the 24th in Sweden)  :Smile:

----------


## Clovian

I will be choosing the winner later today, and have a video uploaded by tonight announcing who it is.

----------


## Igzz

Posted as nicetrylolqt

----------


## Clovian

Congratulations to TheWizardTrokair. Really glad it was someone from OwnedCore that won this contest.

Heart of the Aspects Mount Code Winner! - YouTube


-I will be giving away a Murkablo pet code some time in the future, so stick around!

----------


## WizardTrokair

Woohooo...thanks man! You will all see this thing popping up in my exploration videos. A beautiful mount!


*edit: PM Sent... can't get this code working.... I'm getting the message "This code has already been claimed."....

----------


## Nyarly

Gratz trokair !: D
Tell us if the mount gives any advantage for the exploration ! Relican said interesting stuff about it.

And thanks clovian for the contest  :Smile:

----------


## Clovian

> Woohooo...thanks man! You will all see this thing popping up in my exploration videos. A beautiful mount!
> 
> 
> *edit: PM Sent... can't get this code working.... I'm getting the message "This code has already been claimed."....


Purchasing another for you. This code has been sitting in my email for a week, I have not used it. Now this has me worried that my email is being accessed by someone else.

Edit: Just got off the phone with blizzard, the reason why it is giving that error is because the person who I had buy the mount for me cancelled the ordered afterwards. So I will be purchasing this mount again and PMing you the new code. Sorry for the hassle Trokair.

Edit 2: New code sent.

----------


## WizardTrokair

Everything sorted out and working. This thing is badass.  :Smile: 

Thanks very much!

----------


## WizardTrokair

> Woohooo...thanks man! You will all see this thing popping up in my exploration videos.


...as promised:

----------

